# ICD-10 switch



## cordelia (Apr 29, 2010)

a coding friend and I were talking about the ICD-10 switch over, and about how a lot of Physicians said they would retire rather than learn the new system. 

She then mentioned that she thought a lot of the "seasoned" coders would probably do that same thing and retire. which would then open positions up for the new comers. Is that a likely scenario???

Kim, CPC


----------



## cmcgarry (May 4, 2010)

Many of the coders I talk to are actually looking forward to ICD10, which offers much more specificity, more combination codes, etc.  The one thing I've heard the most is we might have to get a full-page magnifier to read them if we have a book (as opposed to on-line).  

I've been in the healthcare field a long time, and remember the physicians saying they'd retire when we switched from the old office and hospital visit codes to the E/M codes - most of them stayed in practice for quite some time.

I'm not saying that the changes won't be a lot to deal with - but we have a lot of time to prepare.


----------



## mdimitrov (May 14, 2010)

I agree cmcgarry!  
In my 20+ years of supervisory and management experience in this field, I've also encountered many docs and others who've initially threatened to quit or not comply when confronted with the prospect of change, but then realize that the change is inevitible and eventually "change their mind about quitting."
I believe ICD-10 will be an excellent opportunity for all coders, both "seasoned" and "new" alike, to step up to the task of "initiating change" by learning as much as we can about it now, so we can become the "go-to" persons in the very near future!  Knowledge is power!  

MaryAnn Dimitrov, CPC, CCS-P
President, Medical Basix
PO Box 7583
Algonquin, IL 60102-7583
(847) 915-0360
(866) 267-4978
md@medicalbasix.com
Founder and Current President of the AAPC Crystal Lake IL Local Chapter


----------

